# Aromasin during PCT?



## Lt. Aldo Raine (Apr 14, 2014)

Has anyone had a bad experience or not recovered appropriately after a cycle while using aromasin as part of their PCT? I know that you should never use an AI during PCT because they still alter your hormones and Ive also heard so many times that aromasin is the exception because of it being a suicidal inhibitor. I have read a ton of people post that the best pct that they have done and use was with aromasin. Just wondering if anyone has used it and been unsuccessful at recovery? Thanks


----------



## Lt. Aldo Raine (Apr 16, 2014)

Is no one responding because they haven't had a bad experience? Bump


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 16, 2014)

Lt. Aldo Raine said:


> Is no one responding because they haven't had a bad experience? Bump



Probably because it's uncommon. Most PCT regimens include just clomid and nolva.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Apr 16, 2014)

As expensive as that shit is, Idk why you would want to use it when the two aforementioned drugs do quite the job together.


----------



## Lt. Aldo Raine (Apr 17, 2014)

The reason I am looking at trying a different pct is because for whatever reason I am sensitive to nolvadex. It makes me dizzy as hell. Im thinking about trying it again but just want to see what my other options are. Thanks


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 17, 2014)

What dose nolvadex had you been taking previously?


----------



## coltmc4545 (Apr 17, 2014)

What AI's do during PCT is keep your estrogen low which signals the body to produce more T so it can convert it into E and bring itself back into homeostasis. Read up on Dr. Scally. He talks about this in detail. Males don't produce estrogen. We produce testosterone and our body converts it to estrogen. I think there's an article or 2 on here posted by cashout on this subject. So yes, when I actually did come off and ran a PCT, I ran with an AI. The suggestion is actually to use Arimidex or Letro, not aromasin. Do a quick search and you'll find the articles on here. And they aren't articles about studies done on lab rats. Dr. Scally works exclusively with AAS users.


----------



## Kohler (Apr 18, 2014)

I ran an aromasin clomid pct this last time around. A month after pct my bloods came back showing high natural test levels. Works for me.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 18, 2014)

Kohler said:


> I ran an aromasin clomid pct this last time around. A month after pct my bloods came back showing high natural test levels. Works for me.



A month after PCT is probably clomid causing you to hyper excrete. Did you do any bloods at a later date?


----------



## Luscious Lei (Apr 18, 2014)

Lt. Aldo Raine said:


> The reason I am looking at trying a different pct is because for whatever reason I am sensitive to nolvadex. It makes me dizzy as hell. Im thinking about trying it again but just want to see what my other options are. Thanks



If Nolva is guilty you can use Toremifene instead, more efficient for PCT and virtually no sides


----------



## Lt. Aldo Raine (Apr 18, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> What dose nolvadex had you been taking previously?


Even at 20 mg a day I feel slightly unalert and dizzy. I can tough my way through it but I want to try something else. On my first cycle I tried front loading the nolva
 at 40 mgs and I was out of it. The clomid that I have ran on all my PCTs never gave me any sides.


----------



## Lt. Aldo Raine (Apr 18, 2014)

coltmc4545 said:


> What AI's do during PCT is keep your estrogen low which signals the body to produce more T so it can convert it into E and bring itself back into homeostasis. Read up on Dr. Scally. He talks about this in detail. Males don't produce estrogen. We produce testosterone and our body converts it to estrogen. I think there's an article or 2 on here posted by cashout on this subject. So yes, when I actually did come off and ran a PCT, I ran with an AI. The suggestion is actually to use Arimidex or Letro, not aromasin. Do a quick search and you'll find the articles on here. And they aren't articles about studies done on lab rats. Dr. Scally works exclusively with AAS users.


I will definitely check that out!


----------

